# Suche alternatives Weinspiel



## GeneralGonzo (8. Oktober 2015)

Titel sagt alles.

Weinbausimulator und Das Weinimperium habe / kenne ich bereits. Winzer Deluxe ist keine altzernative, da zu alt.

Kennt evtl. jemand noch ein weiteres Spiel rund um den Wein(anbau)?


----------



## Porsche2000 (10. Oktober 2015)

Sowas gibt es? An Langeweile wohl kaum zu überbieten.

Wie wäre es mit einem Klempner-, Maurer-, oder Fliesenleger-Simulator?

Sorry, wollte mich nicht lustig machen, aber das musste grad sein


----------



## Aegon (10. Oktober 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Sowas gibt es? An Langeweile wohl kaum zu überbieten.
> 
> Wie wäre es mit einem Klempner-, Maurer-, oder Fliesenleger-Simulator? Oder aber auch einem Bahnhofstoilettenreinigungs-Simulator?


Das war ja mal ein sehr konstruktiver Beitrag 
Manche Leute spielen eben langweilige Simulatoren, andere spielen nur langweilige Gothics, Risens, NFS Porsches oder Somas, das ist doch jedem selber überlassen 

@Gonzo
Muss es unbedingt nur um Weinanbau gehen? Ansonsten gäb's da noch den klassischen Landwirtschaftssimulator


----------



## Porsche2000 (10. Oktober 2015)

Aegon schrieb:


> Das war ja mal ein sehr konstruktiver Beitrag
> Manche Leute spielen eben langweilige Simulatoren, andere spielen nur langweilige Gothics, Risens, NFS Porsches oder Somas, das ist doch jedem selber überlassen



Dein Ernst?


----------



## flotus1 (10. Oktober 2015)

Ja sein Ernst. Und Recht hat er auch.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2015)

So etwas in der Art wobei ich eher vermute das es der ist den du schon kelterst.


> Das war ja mal ein sehr konstruktiver Beitrag


Die Moderation ist freizügig bei den Quartettkarten


----------



## GeneralGonzo (13. Oktober 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Sowas gibt es? An Langeweile wohl kaum zu überbieten.
> 
> Wie wäre es mit einem Klempner-, Maurer-, oder Fliesenleger-Simulator?
> 
> Sorry, wollte mich nicht lustig machen, aber das musste grad sein



Nicht alle Gamer wollen nur mit WASD arbeiten! Da ich Weinkenner und Zocker bin würde ich gerne auch ein entsprechendes Spiel spielen.
Leider gibt´s da nicht viel von am Markt.

@Dr Bakterius: danke!


----------



## BenRo (13. Oktober 2015)

Leicht OT, aber falls du auch mal nen Spieleabend ohne PC machst:  Kennst du das Brettspiel Viticulture? Ist ein hübsch gemachtes Spiel zum Thema Weinanbau für 2-6 Spieler, es gibt eine Erweiterung namens "Tuscany", diese enthält auch eine Single Player Variante.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (13. Oktober 2015)

BenRo schrieb:


> Leicht OT, aber falls du auch mal nen Spieleabend ohne PC machst:  Kennst du das Brettspiel Viticulture? Ist ein hübsch gemachtes Spiel zum Thema Weinanbau für 2-6 Spieler, es gibt eine Erweiterung namens "Tuscany", diese enthält auch eine Single Player Variante.



Danke für den Tipp, werd ich mir mal anschauen ! Spiele mit Freundin auch gerne Brettspiele.


----------



## Rolk (13. Oktober 2015)

Ein Simfarm in zeitgemäss könnte es echt mal wieder geben. Aber so etwas lässt sich heutzutage wohl nur noch in der "extreme casual" Variante verkaufen und das bräuchte ich dann auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2015)

Geht auch Bier?


----------



## warawarawiiu (13. Oktober 2015)

Hi!

Wine Tycoon
Amazon.com: Wine Tycoon - PC: Video Games

WineMaker:
Amazon.com: Winemaker Extraordinaire - PC/Mac: Video Games


Falls es auch etwas mit Bier sein darf (ich weiß, krasser cut zum weint, aber evtl. Weckt es bei dir ja allgemein das Interesse deine Kenntnisse über edle alkoholische Getränke auch abseits vom weint etwas zu erweitern)
Amazon.com: Beer Tycoon: Software


----------



## GeneralGonzo (14. Oktober 2015)

Danke, aber die kannte ich schon


----------

